# nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August



## Truttafriend (14. Juni 2006)

Es ist wieder so weit :z 
ein neues
nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen   
steht an.​
*Am Sonntag den 27.08.2006  10Uhr bis ca. 15Uhr*​ 

findet das mittlerweile legendäre Bindeevent statt. 


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige





Lübeck, Ratekauer Weg 2 - 4 - ehemalige Travekaserne​
Aus organisatorischen Gründen kann leider keine Terminumfrage gestartet werden, da wir die Räume nicht für mehrere Wochenenden freihalten können.

Bindematerial und Werkzeug ist auch diesmal für Anfänger vorhanden. Also auch zum schnuppern genau das richtige. Da auch immer viele ihre Kombos mitbringen, lassen sich super Ruten, Rollen und vorallendingen Schnüre testen. 

*Auch diesmal ganz wichtig! Bringt euch bitte nach Möglichkeit einen Stuhl (Esszimmertischhöhe) mit. 
*

_____________________________________________​

Teilnehmerliste:

Björn (Hornpieper)
Gernot
Sven
Klaus
Zotti
Jan
Thomas
Hotte
Tim
______________________________________ 







Dumm Tüchschnacker auf´n schnellen Kaffee und ne Moods:

Heiko (Beingodik ;.) )
Vossi
Mario
Georg
Alex
Hardi
Stephan
Michael


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

So wie es aussieht, 
werde ich mich im August unters Messer begeben müssen. Nichts Schlimmes, nur n Meniskus, der nich so will, wie er soll. 
Sollte ich dann schon wieder auf den Beinen oder Krücken sein, komme ich wie immer gerne zum Schnacken vorbei... 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Timsen,
gut gemacht, das wird noch besser als die WM, einfach goil #6 #6 #6 
Heiko, Dich kriegen wir schon irgendwie bei.
Geht ja gar nicht das Du fehlst :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## vaddy (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Dienst, also bitte den VADDY eintragen...


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

dat sid jo schohn jud auhs mien deerns:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

da sach ich doch glatt mal zu......der Kaffee ist immer hervorragend und im dumm Tüch schnakcen bin ich eh' unschlagbar :q


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Bei mir wie immer !
Wenn Dienst, dann komm ich nach !
Trag mich mal für schnacken in der Kaffeeküche ein !


----------



## wombat (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Hi Tim #h 

du kannst Sven & mich zum Tüddeln gleich eintragen.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## goeddoek (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Moin,Tim #h 

Ditmol wart dat watt. Bün ook to'n Dummtüchsnacken dorbi  |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Meerforelle (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

HI Tim

Mir hat es das letzt mal so gut gefallen, sodass ich gerne wieder dabei bin!!#6



Gruß Jan#h


----------



## Stingray (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Komme zum bischen tüddeln. Brauche nur eine kleine Ecke da ich nur mini Garnelen und Flohkrebse tüddeln werde. Für die kleinen Meerbrassenarten im Mittelmeer. Komme vieleicht später als 10 Uhr da ich noch ein Nachtangeln von Samstag auf Sonntag habe  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Der Thread geht ja bald unter #d :q . Und nun ist er wieder oben :m .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Mal wieder ein klein wenig nach oben geholt


----------



## Hardi (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Georg kommt nach Lübeck!
Komme auch auf einen hellen Kaffe und zum Dumtüchsnacken vorbi. Kann ja auch nochmal den Abschlussknoten üben  .
Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Jahahahahaaa - das tut der |supergri |supergri


----------



## Don (15. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Ich war zwar bisher noch nicht dabei, aber ich kann dumm rumlabern und Kaffee saufen. Bin ich dann richtig? Dann würde ich auch kommen.

Gruß Olli


----------



## Truttafriend (15. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Du kannst auch gerne mitbinden #h #6


----------



## Hornpieper (17. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

So Männers.
Schonmal langsam anfangen den Tüddelkram zu entstauben.## 
...oder die Zigarrenkiste hervorzuholen 
Bis bald Björn


----------



## Meerforelle (17. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

MOinsen
Ich wollte fragen ob mich vielleicht einer mitnehemen kann denn ich bekomme höchstwarscheinlich das Auto am Wochenende nicht|uhoh:!!
Benzinkosten werdn natürlich geteilt!!
Gruß Jan#h


----------



## Truttafriend (17. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Ich könnt dir anbieten dich vom Ahrensburger S oder U-Bahnhof abzuholen und dort auch wieder abzusetzen. Falls keiner bei dir vorbeikommt kannst du das ja als Alternative mit ins Auge fassen #h


----------



## Nordangler (17. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, leider habe ich Dienst. "schnief"


Sven


----------



## Rausreißer (20. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*



Meerforelle schrieb:


> MOinsen
> Ich wollte fragen ob mich vielleicht einer mitnehemen kann denn ich bekomme höchstwarscheinlich das Auto am Wochenende nicht|uhoh:!!
> Benzinkosten werdn natürlich geteilt!!
> Gruß Jan#h



Moin Jan,
ich kann dich mitnehmen, habe leider Deine Handy No. vebaselt.
Schick doch mal eine PN... :m 

Freue ich schon, ich werde denn Kalix-Strömungskanal-Fliegentester mitbringen und nen nen Kasten Cola. Geht da sonst noch was?

Gernot#h 

PS: Björn hängt mein Klappstuhl noch bei Euch rum oder muss ich einen neuen mitnehmen?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Moinsen,

ich komm auch auf ne Moods und nen Kaffee vorbei.

@ Gernot. Stuhl ist noch da.

Grüsse Stephan #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Moin Moin , 
also wenn mich die Polizei wech läßt ( hier ist wieder Triatlon und da sperren sie unsere Straße :v ) würde ich gerne mal auf einen Plausch reinschauen wenn ich darf :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Karstein (20. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

@ Heiko: anstelle nich qualmend zu klönen könnteste mir ja mal ein Dutzend Skjern Fancys tüdeln, fauler Sack! :m


----------



## Gnilftz (20. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*



Karsten_Berlin schrieb:


> @ Heiko: anstelle nich qualmend zu klönen könnteste mir ja mal ein Dutzend Skjern Fancys tüdeln, fauler Sack! :m



Wat is? Streikt Tanja? :q :q :q


----------



## Rausreißer (21. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Mensch, Stephan komm mal bloß rum. #6 
Ich muss meine Technik bei den Parachute-Fliegen dringend verbessern.
Brauche noch besseres weißes Antron dafür.

Tüdel doch mit, und klemm Dir Christian unter den Arm...

Beste Grüße,

Gernot #h


----------



## Hornpieper (21. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Achtung Leute!!!

Werde euch mit Fragen zum Fischen mit der 2-Hand löchern|bla: |bla: |bla: 

Bis bald

Björn


----------



## Medo (22. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

ich bin ja leider in frankfurt zur tendence, wünsche euch allen aber eine menge spass!

und passt mir auf den silbernen auf


----------



## Truttafriend (22. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Ich hab auf alle Fälle einen Eimer Nudelsalat am Start #h


----------



## goeddoek (22. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Ich hab auf alle Fälle einen Eimer Nudelsalat am Start #h




Oha - können wir da auch mit etwas beitragen, Timmy ?


----------



## Rausreißer (22. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Schleppt mal ran was geht, was zu futtern oder Kaffe hat noch nie geschadet.
Meine Zweihand ist dabei.
Und bestimmt einige die dazu auch was sagen können.

Also Jungs und Mädels, einfach rumkommen.  #6 

Würde mich natürlich ganz besonders freuen wenn Torsten sich zu einem Schnack gesellen würden, um mal nen Rebhuhnbalg klarzumachen.

Wat ist den mit Bondex oder gofishing ? 

Mensch, Jungs,  guckt doch mal rum. Würde mich freuen. :m 

Gernot#h


----------



## vaddy (23. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

sorry mädels...
habe am sonntag einen dienst auf's auge gedrückt bekommen.
:c :c :c 
kann also leider nich' mit euch tüddeln, muß narkosen machen...

hoffentlich klappt's beim nächsten mal...


----------



## Truttafriend (23. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

abgelehnt Doc....du kommst oder kriegst den Holzadler intrav. Holzadler :r :q


----------



## Stingray (25. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Hätte vieleicht jemand ein paar Bachflohkrebshaken in Größe 16 und 18 für mich ? Vieleicht sogar Tiemco TMC 2457 da sie etwas dicker sind. Sollen ja im Salzwasser nicht schon nach 10 min weggerostet sein :q . Bekomme sie leider nicht mehr so schnell bestellt.

*Bringe Sahne Heringe mit*  . 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

So Mädelz....

komme gerade vom einem ausgesprochen erfolglosem Aalansitz |uhoh: 
jajaaa.....auch sowas mache ich.....
Werde jetzt mein Getackle versorgen und dann ins Bett krabbeln.
Wenn ich morgen nicht erscheine, dann lasst mich bitte weiterschlafen.
Von stürmischen Weckanrufen bitte ich abzusehen


----------



## Hornpieper (27. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Fritz Walter Wetter in Lübeck 
Also genau das richtige Tüddelwetter...
Bis gleich

Björn:m


----------



## Hardi (27. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Bin ja wieder schon so'n büschen länger zu Hause, hab's ja nicht so weit.
War nett, mal wedder 'n büschen dumm Tüch zu schnacken.
Die "Wurfaktion" war heute ja sagenhaft. Wo habe ich denn mal die Möglichkeit die verschiedensten Ruten, Rollen und Schnüre zu werfen. Wie viele Rollen habe ich heute eigentlich an meiner Rute gehabt ? Hab' ja glatt die richtige Schnur gefunden, um meine Unfähigkeit sauber zu werfen, ein wenig zu kaschieren.
Hat mir heute großen Spaß gemacht und geholfen habt ihr alle mir heute auch sehr. 
Ich presche mal vor und sage, das nächste Mal bringe ich meinen Bindestock mit (jaja ich habe schon so'n asiaimport), wird mal langsam Zeit meine ersten Schritte in Tüdeln zu machen - vorher üben wir aber nochmal den Abschlußknoten  
Gruß Thomas


----------



## marioschreiber (27. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Ja Thomas, und wenn das mit dem binden dann auch klappt, 
dann will ich von dir ein anderes Avatarbild sehen !
Nicht im Floatingoverall, sondern in waidgerechter Bekleidung ! 

Hat mal wieder viel Spass gemacht mit euch allen!
Danke Björn und Tim für die Orga !

Nächstes mal mit anschliessendem fischen !


----------



## Truttafriend (27. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Nächstes mal mit anschliessendem fischen !





genau so machen wir das #6

Nächstes Treffen machen wir wohl im Herbst. Dann können wir abends noch ein paar Dorsche wedeln.

Das Treffen war wieder ein Brüller und sehr gut besucht.

Ich viel Spaß gehabt und interessante neue Stöcke werfen können.

Das war übrigends unser erstes kleines Jubiläumstreffen 
Haben wir gar nicht gemerkt. Das Grillen holen wir nächstes mal nach:q


----------



## Hardi (27. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Mario, was verstehts Du denn unter waidgerechter Bekleidung? 
So ähnlich wie in dem unteren Bildern? Wie Du sieht, gehe ich das Fliegenfischen betreffend, ganz neue Wege. Unten, für mich das allererste Mal, an einem Forellensee und im Süßwasser in Deutschland.
Bei dem ersten Fisch mit selbstgebundener Fliege, gibts einen Avatar der Deinen Ansprüchen entgegen kommt.
Kannst ja schon mal die Bilder retuschieren, damit ich weis, wie so was auszusehen hat....|rolleyes 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## marioschreiber (27. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*



Hardi schrieb:


> Mario, was verstehts Du denn unter waidgerechter Bekleidung?



Klick mal hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83441


----------



## Hardi (27. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Oh man oh man. Gut ich werde keine Signalfarben und keine Reflektoren auf der Kleidung tragen, darauf können wir uns einigen .... :q 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rausreißer (27. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Super Jungs und Deerns, dickes Danke an die Teilnehmer.

Ich möchte das Event echt nicht missen. War mal wieder genial.
Die Zeit fliegt so schnell an diesem Treffen, man kann gar nicht alles machen und fragen.


Besondern Gruß an goeddoek und sine Frau für die leckern Frikadellen.#6 #6 
Man, was fürn ne weite Reise, ich hoffe Ihr habt gut heimgefunden. :m 

Und an Björn und Stephan für die immer gute Location besondern Dank. Insbesondere noch nen Danke für die neuen Tüdeltische.#6  Einer geht noch, beste Arbeitshöhe.  Das habt Ihr gut gemacht.:m 

Sogar Havkat und Ace sind mal wieder dabei gewesen.

Vossi und Vaddy: Irgendwie habt Ihr gefehlt.

An Ace meinen besondern Dank für die Geduld mit mir und den Lachsfliegen.







Die werden fangen, Danke dafür.:m 



@ Mario : Kopf: Vision, Ace, 11.3 mtr, 34 gr. SH Floating, (ST1011F) 
Shooting Line: GUIDEline  .031 SL Floating, LT Green, 33yd/30 mtr.



Ich könnt ja schon wieder… Und wenn auch nur wegen Timmsen seinem Nudelsalat.  


Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h


----------



## Gnilftz (27. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Moin Mädelz,
war zwar nur zum Schnacken da, aber selbst dat war wieder vom Feinsten!
@goeddoek
Ich weiß ja nicht, wat in dem Flachmann war, aber  es schmeckte läggar! #6 
Schön mal das Gesicht hinter dem Nick kennenzulernen! 

@ Mario
Sag Bescheid, wenn ich Dir die Schnüre besorgen soll. 

Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Treffen! :m


----------



## Hardi (27. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

@Georg, das Wasser des Lebens war köstlich. Und hat auch die Geister geweckt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## marioschreiber (27. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> @ Mario : Kopf: Vision, Ace, 11.3 mtr, 34 gr. SH Floating, (ST1011F)
> Shooting Line: GUIDEline  .031 SL Floating, LT Green, 33yd/30 mtr.


Danke Gernot ! #6

@Heiko: Sobald ich ein paar Euro über habe (wieviel wohl ca. ?) werde ich dir den Auftrag erteilen !


----------



## havkat (28. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Moin!

Watt soll ich sagen?

Bowmore von Georg und Nudelsalat á la Tims Muddi.

The rest are just details!


----------



## goeddoek (28. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Moin Jungzz |wavey: 

Vielen Dank für die netten Worte |rotwerden 

Werde das Kompliment für die Frikadellen weitergeben.

Es war leider viiiiiel zu kurz und die Strecke ist schon recht lang.

So - das waren die "negativen" Punkte  



Havkat hat ja schon geschrieben, dass es ein Bowmore war, den Ihr geschlürft habt.

Das war ein spitzenmässiges Treffen. Wir haben wirklich 'ne tolle Zeit mit Euch gehabt und viel gelernt.

Einige kannte ich ja bereits, weitere nette Leute durfte ich kennenlernen.

Und - Regina ist "infiziert" das Binden geht gleich morgen los #6 :m 

Auch wenn's über 300 km sind, beim nächsten Treffen wären wir gerne wieder dabei |wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (28. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Auch wenn's über 300 km sind, beim nächsten Treffen wären wir gerne wieder dabei |wavey:




Alle Achtung! :m 
 Da habe ich es mit vielleicht gerade mal 3km doch etwas besser...


----------



## goeddoek (28. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Alle Achtung! :m
> Da habe ich es mit vielleicht gerade mal 3km doch etwas besser...



Jepp - hätten die am Samstag die richtigen Zahlen gezogen, würden wir auch dichter an der Ostsee wohnen


----------



## Stingray (28. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

So nun kann ich wenigstens mal was schreiben ( in der Firma ). Da mir zu hause, zur Zeit,  immer der Rechner abstürzt |gr: . War ein tolles Treffen #6 !!! Danke noch mal an die Orga #6 . Konnte nun endlich mal die Bass Taper testen :k . Leider hatte ich meine Rute nicht mit  . Muß ja noch mal testen ob ich eine 8er oder 9er brauche. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (28. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

@Thomas,
(Lee) Royal Wulff Triangle Taper TT BA 9F heute für Euro 63,00 in Hamburg geschossen. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (28. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*



Hardi schrieb:


> @Thomas,
> (Lee) Royal Wulff Triangle Taper TT BA 9F heute für Euro 63,00 in Hamburg geschossen.
> Gruß Thomas


 

Na das ging ja schnell |supergri. Bei Ralf ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (29. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

@Thomas, jo bei Ralf. Ich habe diese Schnüre dort noch in den Klassen 7 bis 9 dort gesehen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## AlBundy (29. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

Schliesse mich den genannten Ausführungen meiner Vorposter an. Genau das sind die Gründe, immer wieder gern dabei zu sein! :m 

Frage nach OL, seid ihr noch gut nach Haus gekommen?
Das Regina nun auch INFIZIERT ist war mit Sicherheit keine "Absicht" ... :q , oder? ...

Nächstes mal mit anschliesendem fischen! #6


----------



## goeddoek (29. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*



AlBundy schrieb:


> Schliesse mich den genannten Ausführungen meiner Vorposter an. Genau das sind die Gründe, immer wieder gern dabei zu sein! :m
> 
> Frage nach OL, seid ihr noch gut nach Haus gekommen?
> Das Regina nun auch INFIZIERT ist war mit Sicherheit keine "Absicht" ... :q , oder? ...
> ...



Moin Alex #h 

Jepp - das mit der Zugverbindung hat bestens geklappt. Nochmals vielen Dank an unserer "Shuttledienst" Alex und Stephan #6 #6  :m 

Nee - also, dass Regina das Tüdeln nun auch anfängt, wollte ich wirklich nicht    

Wenn beim nächsten Mal im Anschluss noch eine kleine Strandbegehung gemacht wird - umso besser #a


----------



## marioschreiber (29. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wenn beim nächsten Mal im Anschluss noch eine kleine Strandbegehung gemacht wird - umso besser #a



Worauf du einen lassen kannst !!!!!!! :m


----------



## AlBundy (30. August 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 27. August*

:m ...immer wieder gern! :q 



> Worauf du einen lassen kannst !!!!!!! :m


...Genau so sieht's aus! :a


----------

